# Camera Land's Deal of the Day, 1/28/2014 - Vortex



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

As I am sure you are aware by now, last year we established a *"Deal of the Day"* section on our site. This, "Deal of the Day" is posted everyday I am here at work, assuming I find the time each day to do this, lol.
We buy lots of demos, close-outs and assorted new product deals and sometimes we wind up with enough to offer crazy cheap deal on something awesome.










Today's "Deal of the Day" is on a very popular Vortex Riflescope which we have a few open box units at a reduced price available for you. These *Vortex Viper HS 4-16x44 LR Dead-Hold BDC Riflescopes, #VHS-4305-LR* are in as new condition in their original boxes and have never been mounted. They are from a few demo day events where they were opened up and put into rubber grips on wood stocks and at the end of the day they were packed back up. This scope is normally $549.99 and we are knocking off $150.00 down to *only $399.99* while we've got these open box units available.










An evolutionary upgrade, Vortex Viper HS riflescopes offer hunters and shooters an array of features sure to be well received. A new optical system highlighted with a 4x zoom range provides magnification versatility. The ultra-friendly eye box with increased eye relief gets shooters on target quickly and easily-because shooting opportunities can be measured in fractions of seconds. Built on a ultra-strong 30mm one-piece machined aluminum tube, the Viper HS delivers increased windage and elevation travel for optimal adjustment.

The Viper HS 4-16x44 LR (Long Range) model features an exposed tall elevation turret with Vortex's CRS (Customizable Rotational Stop) zero stop. Combine that with 75 MOA of elevation travel (24 MOA per revolution) and you get a riflescope perfect for dialing precision long-range shots.

Optical Features
XD Lens Elements - Extra-low dispersion (XD) glass increases resolution and color fidelity, resulting in crisp, sharp images.
XR Lens Coatings - Vortex proprietary XR fully multi-coated lens coatings increase light transmission for maximum brightness.
Construction Features
30 mm Tube - Provides greater strength and wider adjustment lattitude.
One-Piece Tube - Maximizes alignment for improved accuracy and optimum visual performance as well as strength and waterproofness.
Aircraft-Grade Aluminum - Construction from a solid block of aircraft-grade aluminum delivers increased strength and rigidity.
Waterproof - O-ring seals prevent moisture, dust, and debris from getting inside the tube for reliable performance in all environments.
Fogproof - Filled with argon gas to inhibit internal fogging over a wide range of temperatures.
Shockproof - Lenses are locked in place, fore and aft, with machined locking rings to remain in perfect alignment and withstand recoil and impact.
Hard Anodized Finish - Hard-coat anodization is durable; the low-glare matte helps camouflage the shooter's position.
ArmorTek - Ultra-hard, scratch-resistant coating protects exterior lenses from scratches, oil and dirt.
Convenience Features
CRS Zero Stop - Customizable Rotational Stop (CRS) prevents dialing more than one rotation below your zero so you don't lose the zero when dialing large amounts of elevation corrections. Patent pending.
Exposed Elevation Turret - Open type elevation turret with 1/2 MOA clicks and 24 MOA per turn allows rapid, accurate dialing of hold over corrections when desired.
MAG-View - Combines a fiber optics magnification indicator with raised rear-facing magnification references for clear viewing in low light conditions. Patent 7,937,879
Fast Focus Eyepiece - Allows quick and easy reticle focusing.
Side Parallax - Uses an adjustment mechanism on the left side of the riflescope to fine-tune focus for the purpose of reducing parallax shooting error.
Specifications
Magnification: 4-16 x
Objective Lens Diameter: 44 mm
Eye Relief: 4 inches
Field of View: 27.4-7.4 feet/100 yards
Tube Size: 30 mm
Turret Style:
Exposed elevation turret
Capped windage turret
Adjustment Graduation:
1/2 MOA click elevation
1/4 MOA click windage
Travel per Rotation:
24 MOA elevation
12 MOA windage
Max Elevation Adjustment: 75 MOA
Max Windage Adjustment: 50 MOA
Parallax Setting: 50 yards to infinity
Length: 13.7 inches
Weight: 20 ounces

*For more Vortex Demo Product opportunities please visit our Vortex Demo Page*

*BTW,* a portion of every Vortex sale is donated to United Cerebral Palsy.

*Please feel free to call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128 with any questions or to place an order.

* These "Deal of the Day" opportunities last as long as we have inventory so if you see this and want this please give a call or check our site.

Have a great day*


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I want...I want


----------

